# gypsy's pooter shooter pintos



## gypsyseagod (Jun 13, 2007)

2lbs. pintos(remove rocks & split beans),1/2 medium yellow onion,1/2 bulb(4-6 cloves)smoked or roasted  garlic (mashed not diced),2tbsp cumin(comino),1 can medium rotel tomatoes,3 smoked or cured ham hocks,1/8 cup bolner's fiesta spice,and 2tsp banking powder(if ya don't want the after fragrance).  pour all in together, cover w/ 8" of water and bring to a boil,pull back to a simmer for 5-8 hrs-adding wateras needed/stirring occassionally.when the ham hocks fall separate w/ a spoon simmer 1 more hour. rest overnight & reheat the next day. day 3 reheat w/ scrambled eggs,bacon,skin on roasted cheddar cheese potatoes & wrap in a tortilla.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds good Gypsy, one thing you texans can do is make good pintos
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I never even liked beans until i went to texas for a deer hunt and got them served with every meal........brisket n beans, i've been hooked ever since!!!


----------



## jts70 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds realllt tasty!


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL before I moved to TX. I never even heard of pinto beans. I got a job at a pallet yard for a while and they ALWAYS had a crock pot going full of pinto beans. Now it's the only beans I'll eat. MMMMmmmmm beans and corn bread.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds good Gypsy! Yeah beans and skillet cornbread - yummmmm


----------



## billclarkson (Jun 13, 2007)

Really sounds like a wonderful recipe for pinto's there gypsy and i must say you do have a unique name for them.  That is one i am not gonna forget anytime soon.  Thanks for sharing

Bill
USMC Retire.....ooorahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 13, 2007)

aloha bill from refugio. ex port aransas boy here.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 14, 2007)

MMMMMMM......Pintos!  Love "Beef 'n Beans".  Chopped brisket in a cup with bbq'd pintos.   Now I know what I'm doin this weekend!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 14, 2007)

Gypsy, that sounds real good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 14, 2007)

hey crew - try throwing in a bit of a bacon wrapped fattie into the beans the next day... mmm,mmm,gooood.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mighty fine idea, will give it a try!


----------



## squeezy (Oct 2, 2007)

Got me to thinking about my experience growing up north of the border ... the only beans to be found in chilli were 'kidney' beans, however over the years pinto found it's way here. Strangely enough, kidney beans are still popular here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but not with me.
Then I discovered black beans ... and now they are my personal favorite ... yum!
Any of you guys like them?


----------



## richtee (Oct 2, 2007)

Cuban style black bean soup with smoked pork hock, a dab-o-sour cream... tongue nirvana!


----------



## squeezy (Oct 2, 2007)

Have ya got a recipe for that friend?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 18, 2007)

try these to keep you warm...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 18, 2007)

try that w/ my cuban pressed sammie recipe & shrimp bisque dipping soup on a cold winter day- oh yeah....


----------



## cman95 (Dec 18, 2007)

Man...a new pinto bean recipe. YEEHAAW!! I will have to give it a try. Over here in Africa I cook the boys pinto beans and sausage served over rice. Of course with a few secret ingrediants added. The boys from the UK and Europe do not cook like this. They will ask.." Ahh mate, when you gonna cook some more of those Texas beans?" Of course I oblidge them. Thanks again for the new recipe!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 18, 2007)

yw.. can ya get rotels shipped over there ?? 
p.s. where in afrika ?

and if ya can't get hocksor fatty to add- try waterbuffa fat  or antelope knuckle seared...just a chunk- it works too.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes we can get a form of rotels over here. Most of our supplies come from Portugal or South Africa. But not to worry gypsy, my check-in luggage may have 1 or 3 articles of clothes. The rest is spices, seasonings and such. Also hot sauces and any other thing I think we may need. The menu we come up with varies to say the least. The other night 3 diffirent groups of guys cooked as we were on our 1/2 day off. The fare was grilled steak, chicken, my beans sausage and rice, and chinese dumplings. And of course Super Bock beer. 5.5% alcohol and boy did my head hurt Monday morning. Must have been the chicken..LOL. We also make a lot of Thai chicken curries, using red, green and yellow curry paste. One of these days I am going to add sum-sum (a papaya salad) to the recipe section. Next hitch over I will cook some of your beans and also some of Dutch's. I know they will be a hit. Keep the fire burning and the TBS coming. I leave tomorrow for the states so you guys take care.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PS...I am in Angola Africa!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 18, 2007)

take pics bro. i KNOW angola is hardcore.....got a cousin working for tidewater off liberia....not fun- but great bucks


----------



## cman95 (Dec 18, 2007)

I will later post some pictures. Not alot to see over here, I live on a compound and travel offshore (when they have a problem and need me) by chopper. I have only had to ride a workboat once. And then a smaller boat they call a surfer ( 28-34" long) twin cats/jet propeled once. So most of my pictures are work related, if what I do is actually work. I got a buddy over here who is transfering to Nigeria next hitch.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 NOT me!!! You guys keep that smoke going!!


----------



## vlap (Dec 18, 2007)

With a name like "pooter shooter" its gotto be good... Later I will reveal the burning ring of fire ;)


----------



## vlap (Dec 18, 2007)

Rich... I know now why I like you


----------



## timberjet (Apr 22, 2011)

Just thought I would bring this post back up because these beans are right up there with the best of them.I made them two weeks ago and they were awsome. I have a batch on the stove right now. The second day of this recipe is in the smoker.


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this, and that is sure one great name for this dish!!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 16, 2011)

I noticed Dutch's "Wicked Baked Beans" bumped to the top of the posts and felt "Gypsy's Pooter Shooter Pinto's" should be bumped for others to check out also.


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds great, I like pintos.


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Pintos are great. We like them with bacon, onions and some kind of pork fat down here.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 18, 2011)

You.bet. Mom would add leftover fine chopped brisket to a recipe close to this and let it reduce to a real thick consistency.Add a little heat to them and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Cornbread soaks up the juioce that is left;Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

This is an old thread, but we all like pinto beans. Keep bumping it.


----------

